# Detailed review of Horizons Unlimted Cavarno 2



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi All.
I've been bored and busy!
I'm in the process of uploading a new personal website with lots of info on the Cavarno 2 van including mods. 
As of 4 Sept, the mods aren't uploaded - but the Van review is.

If you are interested take a look - let me know of any technical issues or if any questions are unanswered.

Site is at http://www.ryanandmel.com

Cheers!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Ryan

Nice site. However, it doesn't resolve correctly in a Safari browser. The top half ('above the fold') is fine, but the copyright notice ends up in a narrow border on the left of the page. Not too big a problem.

The same applies to other pages too. It's nice and easy to look at and read  

Gerald


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

Renders perfectly here (in Safari 3.03, OSX 10.4.1)

Nice site, and I concur with your observations on the perception of motorhomer's ages.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers. Its written in an MS product - so not surprised Safari has a glitch or two! 

I'll try and keep it up to date and will complete the mods section as seeing other peoples tricks is always handy


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

FYI:
Website (http://www.ryanandmel.com) now has details and pics of all the modificatins we've done.


----------

